# Estimating Software



## rmtoney67 (Oct 14, 2016)

Looking for a software to get measurements to bid on commercial projects that's user friendly, any recommendations?? Was going to try View 360, but its not compatible with computer.


----------



## dhruvkar (Jul 11, 2016)

rmtoney67 said:


> Looking for a software to get measurements to bid on commercial projects that's user friendly, any recommendations?? Was going to try View 360, but its not compatible with computer.




What kind of filetypes (pdfs, cad etc) are you usually opening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmtoney67 (Oct 14, 2016)

pdf


----------



## dhruvkar (Jul 11, 2016)

I use Adobe Acrobat Professional (not Adobe Reader) I already had it and didn't want to spend money. It allows you to set the scale and take measurements. It doesn't aggregate all that data automatically like some of the fancier tools, but good for going through large PDF sets quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvkar (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's a couple more threads about the same:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/l...ing-software-293818/#/topics/293818?_k=tuguoo


http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/estimating-software-70181/#/topics/70181?_k=fhwnva


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Planswift or OnScreen Takeoff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

chriso said:


> We looked at Planswift, Bluebeam, Buildsoft and in the end decided on takeoffs.io https://takeoffs.io
> 
> In the end, I decided I didn't want spend hours doing the onscreen takeoff and takeoffs.io just automates the whole thing.


Why couldn't you get a better website for your app?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

